#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Descompactar .tar.gz, tar.bz2, tar, rar e zip

## Magal

Descompactar .tar.gz, tar.bz2, tar, rar e zip para iniciantes.

Sempre que efetuamos algum download, este vem compactado. Abaixo segue um resumo de como descompactar a maioria dos formatos: 

.tar.gz: 

*$ tar -vzxf nomearquivo.tar.gz* 

.tar.bz2: 

*$ tar -vxjpf nomearquivo.tar.bz2* 

.tar: 

*$ tar xf nomearquivo.tar* 

.rar: 

*$ rar x nomearquivo.rar* 

.zip: 

*$ unzip nomearquivo.zip* 

.7-zip: 

*$ 7z x -y nomearquivo.7z*

----------

